# A new start



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mont, When we meet together, God did not intend for it to be just a
ritual, but something beneficial.

Jdub


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just love "Soul Food" Thanks 2cool.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

me too.....great name for this forum "SOUL FOOD"


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Bless you, Mont. I love this new forum. When we post our verses and devotionals here, we'll know we aren't offending our brothers. And everyone will know they can drop in here anytime for some inspiration.

Mont, you are a blessing.


----------

